# Magnetic Scale DRO Dilemma; DRO Pros, M-DRO or Ditron?



## Eddyde (May 3, 2021)

Hi all,
I am shopping a DRO for my 13X40 lathe. I want to do 3 axis, so the compound, or top slide, as well as the X & Z. This gives little room for traditional glass scales, so I am looking at magnetic scales as the solution. However, the choices seem to be limited at the hobby level, The only retailer I could find here in the USA is DRO Pros, their 3 axis Electronica brand magnetic scales with a LCD readout is about $1,800... doable but quite pricy. 

Hopping across the pond, there's a British company, M-DRO. They have a 3 axis, Easson Brand magnetic scales with LCD readout for about $1,000 USD. I have an Easson DRO on my mill so I know it to be a quality brand.

Then, traveling further East I find Ditron Brand, magnetic scale DRO packages, around $700-800, from various Chinese vendors on Ali Express. I bought my above mentioned Easson DRO on Ali Express, so I'm comfortable buying through them. But I don't have any sense of the quality of the Ditron brand systems.

I'm kind of leaning towards the Easson from M-DRO but would like to hear feedback from anyone who might have purchased from them?

Or may I be convinced the DRO Pros or Ditron are the only way to go?

Or are there any other solutions I have overlooked?

Thank you for your responses,

Eddy


----------



## Winegrower (May 3, 2021)

If you ever need help you will be in much better shape with DROpros.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 3, 2021)

our very own Jim Dawson did a DIY install on his lathe with Ditron bits'n'pieces. I was very tempted to do the same, but cheaped out and went with the standard glass scales instead.


----------



## mksj (May 3, 2021)

I did a previous thread on purchasing these, I would recommend the Easson 12B/C. There have been a number of scale resolution complaints with the graphical Ditron with magnetic scales, the price difference is small going to the Easson. There have been a number of individuals that have purchase the Easson 12B/C from DRO-UK, arrives in about a week via air freight and all seem to be happy with it. Seems to end up being around $825 with shipping. You want to upgrade the X axis to 1 micron and maybe the compound.  Personally I almost never use the compound and find more value to having the 3rd axis on the tailstock. My mill I have the EL700 four axis with mag scales, and also helped a friend put a 3 axis on his lathe. Nice, but not worth the extra 1K in my opinion. My lathe has the Easson 12C with 3 axis, I had 2 glass scales and added a 3rd mag scale to the tailstock.
Mark












						Easson ES-12C LCD digital readout package including 3 linear magnetic encoders
					

3 Axis  Easson ES-12C LCD graphic digital readout package with three magnetic encoders. The encoders offer a very compact profile size and can be cut to length to custom fit the machine being installed. The package is suitable for mills up to Bridgeport 42" sized machines or 30" between centre...




					www.machine-dro.co.uk
				











						Easson ES-12B LCD digital readout package including 3 linear magnetic encoders
					

3 Axis  Easson ES-12B LCD graphic digital readout package with three magnetic encoders. The encoders offer a very compact profile size and can be cut to length to custom fit the machine being installed. The package is suitable for mills up to Bridgeport 42" sized machines or 30" between centre...




					www.machine-dro.co.uk


----------



## ddickey (May 3, 2021)

Go with the Easson. I have a kit from M-dro on the lathe and Ditron on the mill.


----------



## davidpbest (May 4, 2021)

Listen to @mksj    He speaks truth.


----------



## darkzero (May 4, 2021)

Eddyde said:


> I'm kind of leaning towards the Easson from M-DRO but would like to hear feedback from anyone who might have purchased from them?



I purchased my M-DRO branded DRO display from M-DRO almost 10 years ago. Back then they went mostly by the Allendale name. AFAIK M-DRO doesn't actually make any of their own branded DRO displays, mine is actually a rebranded Meister & PM/QMT now offers a similar looking model now. But that's irrelevant as you are looking at an Easson. I purchased from them because I wanted a lathe specific DRO without all the useless mill functions. I've never had a problem with my M-DRO or Easson. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Easson.

M-DRO/Allendale are good people & I would order from them again (I have purchased other things from them). But these days I see no reason to order from them being in the UK if you are in the US. M-DRO now has a US distributor which is SRA-Measurement (Well unless there are huge price differences, I've never checked prices at SRA-Measurement. Which BTW I have purchased from SRA as well but from another SRA products line, SRA-Solder).


----------



## darkzero (May 4, 2021)

Eddyde said:


> Or are there any other solutions I have overlooked?



Another vendor I've purchased DRO parts from is xioa1207 on ebay. Very easy to work with & was able to supply me with random SINO parts that I was looking for. He sells Easson too. All my orders came from China & were shipped DHL, arrived in less than a week. That was quite some time ago though.


----------



## ddickey (May 4, 2021)

M-DRO 10% off ends midnight tonight. Use code BANK10


----------



## Rcn11thacr (May 4, 2021)

What website do you use to get the 10% off by cob today?


----------



## ddickey (May 4, 2021)

Machine DRO | Digital Readout Systems | Encoders | Calipers | CNC - Machine DRO UK
					

Suppliers of DRO equipment for machine tools and woodworking machinery. This includes M-DRO, Easson, Newall, Acu-rite and Wixey.




					www.machine-dro.co.uk


----------



## Eddyde (May 4, 2021)

Hey all,

Many Thanks for all the responses, I have decided to go with the Easson from M-DRO. They gave me a custom package deal with 3 magnetic scales at  the lengths I need, 1um resolution read heads, the ES-12B Easson readout and shipping to the states for just about a grand. Can't beat that. 

I know DRO Pros has a good reputation and all, but at around a $900 price difference for essentially the same grade of readout, I just can't justify buying from them. Besides, If I were going to shell out that kind of dough, I'd get a Newall or Acu-Rite.

And the while the Ditron is probably a decent unit it isn't that much cheaper than the Easson. So for few bucks more I get what I am familiar with.

I'll post a thread on the mounting.


----------



## ddickey (May 4, 2021)

Did you use your 10% off code I posted?


----------



## Eddyde (May 4, 2021)

ddickey said:


> Did you use your 10% off code I posted?



No, but thanks for posting the coupon. Since was a custom order, they just sent me an invoice with a link to pay via PayPal, there was no place to input discount codes. It was a good deal, cheaper than if I bought the parts individually form their site, so I'm happy.


----------



## Beckerkumm (May 5, 2021)

The SRA pricing looks pretty good although the upgrades don't show on the site.  Dave


----------



## mksj (May 5, 2021)

I bought my additional magnetic scale from SRA, but their prices are quite a bit higher then UK-DRO. To get a complete 3 axis graphical display with magnetic scales for under 1K delivered is very good. The Easson 12 series has been a great display, I found it is much easier to read and also has a number of features and soft keys so can be used for different applications. I went with the EL700 on my mill because I wanted 4 axis and summation. The EL700 for the lathe has the option to calculate the X and Z of the compound based on angle of the compound and a few other features, but not really needed. It does work well on the mill and magnetic scales are easier and more forgiving with regard to installing.


----------



## Beckerkumm (May 5, 2021)

Thanks, Mark.  I found a Fagor pretty cheap but don't like the resolution on the X axis so I'm thinking of moving it to my Jig Borer and replacing with something else.  Just the 8" cross slide scale for Fagor is $400 so the upcharge for the full replacement isn't bad.  Dave


----------



## brave_ulysses (May 5, 2021)

i have the jenix scales on my mill and am happy with them. no experience with their dro


			Jenix dro
		


good luck


----------



## rwm (May 6, 2021)

Hey guys- In looking at Machine-DRO website, it looks like all the products say preorder? Are they out of stock on everything or do I misunderstand what preorder means in the UK?
Robert


----------



## Eddyde (May 6, 2021)

I don't know, they said everything  ordered was in stock, the other day?


----------



## ddickey (May 6, 2021)

I checked and I do see a lot of preorder. Maybe 50/50.


----------



## Eddyde (May 6, 2021)

Just email them your order and they'll send you a quote with availability, shipping etc.


----------

